# Probleme mit Grafiktablett Bamboo Pen CTL-470/k



## Britania (20. Oktober 2015)

So nach langem hab ich mir mein Grafiktablett wieder zur Brust genommen da es einfach nicht laufen will und ich kein neues kaufen will da es e ein gutes ist 

zu meinen Problem das Grafiktablett oder der stift wird nicht erkannt der stift Funktioniert aber da ich in bei dem Grafiktablett eines Freundes getestet habe das Tablett läuft auch auf den Rechner von meinem Freund nur springt da die Maus in den linken Bildschirmrand und lest sich nicht mehr weg bewegen er hat auch keinen Treiber Installiert meinen Treiber hab ich von der Seite  nur an meinen:  
Legacy Drivers | Wacom

ich hab den in dem kleinen Fenster Bamboo Pen (CTL) ausgewählt und Windows 7 
Hab den ersten Treiber genommen hab den von der CD noch am pc gehabt habs auch mit vorher Löschen probiert aber es wird nicht erkannt 

Wehre euch echt dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen kann


----------

